# Have a job interview this week



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

I got offered a job by my school's advisement center as previously mentioned. I have a job interview this week. the people there are pretty familiar with me. they even know about some of my drama that i came to them with. it's a small campus, so i guess it doesn't ruin job prospects. any tips?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't worry about it. That's my tip.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Remember to think about what _they_ are looking for and how your skills, talents, and experiences will allow you to be/become good at the job they are looking to fill. 

Also, dress nicely, and be a bit early. For clothing, shoot a step above what you'd be expected to wear there daily.


----------



## Ruslan520202 (Feb 26, 2019)

my congratulations!


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Ruslan520202 said:


> my congratulations!


 ruslan.......ive known a person with the name, say, do you happen to be turkic by any chance, or ahiska?


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Ruslan520202 said:


> my congratulations!


 also, were you sent to spy on me?


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Ruslan520202 said:


> my congratulations!


you might be russian ill give you that


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

The Poet said:


> I got offered a job by my school's advisement center as previously mentioned. I have a job interview this week. the people there are pretty familiar with me. they even know about some of my drama that i came to them with. it's a small campus, so i guess it doesn't ruin job prospects. any tips?


Just smile and be positive. Just imagine the interview to be another conversation. It's nothing much. Just stay calm. Try to find your comfort in somewhere.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

I had it yesterday. We shall see.....although I don't think it went too well, cause I stumbled on "give us an example of you showing your greatest strength"


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

The Poet said:


> I had it yesterday. We shall see.....although I don't think it went too well, cause I stumbled on "give us an example of you showing your greatest strength"


i think it is okay. What you need to remember is that they can get to know you.


----------



## fionamarvin10 (Mar 9, 2019)

Be Confident.. Good luck


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

Wear pants. Don't be keep'n it realz at a hundred. Wear pants. There is no talk'n your way out of showing up without pants. Confidence is no substitute for pants.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Not that guy said:


> Wear pants. Don't be keep'n it realz at a hundred. Wear pants. There is no talk'n your way out of showing up without pants. Confidence is no substitute for pants.


 Dude, also, @fionamarvin10 haha I already had the interview about two weeks ago/1 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

The Poet said:


> I had it yesterday. We shall see.....although I don't think it went too well, cause I stumbled on "give us an example of you showing your greatest strength"


So.., too late to put on a pair of pants??


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hopefully, it went a little better than this:


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Paulie said:


> Hopefully, it went a little better than this:


I don't think I got the job. I think I lost track of time, and I think it was like 2 1/2-3 weeks, not 1 1/2 - 2 weeks. They said they would get back to me after 2 weeks if I got the job, or something along those lines. Either way, I'm getting help from vocational rehabilitation. EDIT: LOL!


----------

